# 2015 LTZ Passenger turn signal



## kellz182 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello, I am having issues with my passenger front turn signal on my 2015 LTZ. I have replaced the bulb and it still does not work. It will not work with hazards or regularly. I am not sure what else to check. Is there a fuse? I looked into the owners manual but not exactly sure which fuse it could be. I see they are controlled by a BCM, which has fuses listed but not marked in the manual.

Thank you!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, there is a fuse. I'm away from my books, so I can't tell you which one. But I'm sure it would be the the fuseblock that's part of the dashboard, just under the headlight switch.

Any chance this is still covered by the B2B warranty (36,000 miles)? Because if it's a bad BCM, this is going to get expensive. Even if it's a blown fuse, you don't know what blew it. You may need the paper trail to get coverage for a repair done out of the normal warranty period.


----------



## kellz182 (Dec 15, 2016)

True, I have saw something about F31 F32, but can't confirm that.. I can try looking after work


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I do know that different lights are on different fuses, so one bad fuse won't take out all of the brake lights or all the tail lights. However, I think most fuses do cover more than one light, so if a fuse is bad, I'd expect more lights to be "out". 

I'm thinking it's more likely a bad socket or something.


----------

